# Róbinson/Robinson



## oa2169

Buenas noches.

Algo muy sencillo que me corroe: ¿El nombre del título se tilda o no? ¿Por qué?

Gracias.


----------



## miguel89

Yo no lo tildaría porque no es un nombre español. De otro modo también habría que tildar Shákespeare.


----------



## Erreconerre

Me parece que no se tilda, pero hay algo que para mí es interesante: en caso de que se escribiera con acento éste, de acuerdo a mi criterio, debería ir en la última letra *o* porque siempre he escuchado que se pronuncia como Robinsón, no como Róbinson.
El nombre de una parodia de la novela Robinson Crusoe es _Escuela de Robinsones; _y aquí Robinsones se pronuncia_ robinsónes.
_Tal vez se pronuncie con el acento en la primera letra *o*, pero yo siempre lo he escuchado como palabra aguda.


----------



## Pinairun

Tengo entendido que Robinson es un apellido de los llamados patronímicos. Así, Robinson significaría 'hijo de Robin' y Robin es palabra llana en inglés. Lo lógico sería mantener el acento en la primera o. 
Como Peterson, Jackson, Wilson, etc., que, a mi entender, no se pronuncian agudas.

Es posible que en la actualidad ese apellido se use como nombre en algunas zonas hispanohablantes. En ese caso, sí debería distinguirse con tilde cómo lo pronuncian, si Róbinson o Robinsón.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Cambiar la ortografía de un apellido?


----------



## Erreconerre

Pinairun said:


> Tengo entendido que Robinson es un apellido de los llamados patronímicos. Así, Robinson significaría 'hijo de Robin' y Robin es palabra llana en inglés. Lo lógico sería mantener el acento en la primera o.
> Como Peterson, Jackson, Wilson, etc., que, a mi entender, no se pronuncian agudas.
> 
> Es posible que en la actualidad ese apellido se use como nombre en algunas zonas hispanohablantes. En ese caso, sí debería distinguirse con tilde cómo lo pronuncian, si Róbinson o Robinsón.



Tal vez tengas razón en cuanto a la forma de pronunciar los apellidos, aunque las pronunciación inglesa es a veces tan veleidosa. Lo que yo digo es que ni de los propios norteamericanos he escuchado esta palabra como esdrújula cuando se refieren al nombre de la novela.

*Robinson Crusoe**
Daniel Defoe


Introducción a Robinson Crusoe

Robinsón Crusoe *se enmarca en la literatura del siglo XVIII, marcada por la Ilustración y el movimiento romántico, que se caracteriza por su entrega a la imaginación y la subjetividad, su libertad de expresión y su idealización de la naturaleza. La novela incluye características de ambos movimientos y también elementos que estarían presentes en la propia vida de Daniel Defoe, como el sentimiento religioso y la pasión por los viajes. Este amor a la aventura tiene gran presencia en la novela, y se muestra como, a pesar de las penalidades que sufre en la isla, el regreso de Crusoe a Inglaterra es anticlimático, y desea volver a su vida de aventuras.
http://literatura.rincondelvago.com/neoclásica/Robinson-Crusoe


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Cambiar la ortografía de un apellido?



No era esa mi intención. Solo si Robinson está aceptado como nombre propio masculino español. ¿No crees que haya hispanos que lleven este nombre?


----------



## Erreconerre

oa2169 said:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Algo muy sencillo que me corroe: ¿El nombre del título se tilda o no? ¿Por qué?
> 
> Gracias.



El diccionario de la casa recoge un _*robinsón*_, palabra aguda, que algo ha de tener que ver con el amigo de Viernes. 
Otro dato curioso para mí es que siempre he escuchado *robinsón* como la forma de mencionar al tipo desaliñado, es decir, como sinónimo de _*un adán*_. Y aquí lo encuentro como el autosuficiente, no como el desaliñado.
*
robinsón*

m. Persona que puede llegar a ser autosuficiente en soledad:
viviendo en ese pueblo abandonado,a la fuerza tiene que ser un robinsón.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/robinsón


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> No era esa mi intención. Solo si Robinson está aceptado como nombre propio masculino español. ¿No crees que haya hispanos que lleven este nombre?



Quien pregunta, en efecto, no nos dice nada el respecto.

Vemos Yénifer y otras barbaridades. 

Esperemos.


----------



## oa2169

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Quien pregunta, en efecto, no nos dice nada el respecto.
> 
> Vemos Yénifer y otras barbaridades.
> 
> Esperemos.



Claro, claro.

Acá tenemos a un actor colombiano con ese nombre y fíjense que en el mismo artículo escriben el nombre con tilde y sin tilde. Esa es la razón de mi consulta.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Qué tema los nombres ingleses pasados al castellano. Aquí, luego de derogarse la razonable ley que impedía al registro civil registrar nombres no castellanizados, empezaron las barbaridades y locuras de los padres que obligan a sus hijos a arrastrar ridiculeces toda su vida (algunos ya están haciendo juicios para cambiar el nombre).  

Respecto de *Robinson,* no conozco a ninguno todavía, pero si alguien fuese anotado así seguramente sería como palabra esdrújula, *Róbinson*, porque nadie pronunciaría* Robinsón*, que aquí sonaría cómico y seguramente sería objeto de burla.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Peón said:


> Qué tema los nombres ingleses pasados al castellano. Aquí, luego de derogarse la razonable ley que impedía al registro civil registrar nombres no castellanizados, empezaron las barbaridades y locuras de los padres que obligan a sus hijos a arrastrar ridiculeces toda su vida (algunos ya están haciendo juicios para cambiar el nombre).
> 
> Respecto de *Robinson,* no conozco a ninguno todavía, pero si alguien fuese anotado así seguramente sería como palabra esdrújula, *Róbinson*, porque nadie pronunciaría* Robinsón*, que aquí sonaría cómico y seguramente sería objeto de burla.



Joder, vengo aquí en busca de aclaración y salgo peor de lo que estaba.

Yo buscaba el nombre de Robinson, más como metáfora que como referencia, para un poema en el que el autor aspira llegar a la isla desierta en la que espera encontrar a su amada. bueno, en realidad es más mundano, es cuando sólo ves a la amada el fin de semana, y el finde es la isla.
No tenía intención de ponerle tilde, la he puesto como aguda porque son octosilavos y el verso tiene siete (ergo +1).

Pero siguiendo el tema previo, Robin Hood, en España es aguda, bueno, más cuando se dice Robín de los bosques, si lo dejas en Robin Hood igual no, me parece bastante curioso, es el mismo personaje.

Bueno, que sea lo que sea, yo me estoy liando ya y no sé ni como pronunciar las cosas.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

En el DRAE aparece: 
*robinsón**.*
 (Por alus. a _Robinsón _Crusoe, protagonista y título de una novela de Daniel Defoe, c1659-1731).
* 1.* m. Hombre que en la soledad y sin ayuda ajena llega a bastarse a sí mismo.



Peón said:


> Qué tema los nombres ingleses pasados al  castellano. Aquí, luego de derogarse la razonable ley que impedía al  registro civil registrar nombres no castellanizados, empezaron las  barbaridades y locuras de los padres que obligan a sus hijos a arrastrar  ridiculeces toda su vida (algunos ya están haciendo juicios para  cambiar el nombre).
> 
> Respecto de *Robinson,* no conozco a ninguno todavía, pero si alguien fuese anotado así seguramente sería como palabra esdrújula, *Róbinson*, porque nadie pronunciaría* Robinsón*, que aquí sonaría cómico y seguramente sería objeto de burla.


Pues el INE registra en España nada menos que 388. 
http://www.ine.es/tnombres/formGene...583AA885800BE6F599FB8BE452.tnombres03?vista=1

Yo personalmente conozco a uno, y efectivamente se pronunciaba como palabra esdrújula, Róbinson.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Uy, gracias, no se me había ocurrido usar el DRAE.

Pues si la DRAE lo dice, aguda que te crió.


----------



## ukimix

Si a los Robinson que conozco los llamo 'Robinsón', seguro me van a corregir: "Es *Ro*binson, por favor", y no aceptarán el cambio ni siquiera si les regalo un ejemplar del DRAE.


----------



## Peón

¿En España pronuncian _Robinsón Crusó_?


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> ¿En España pronuncian _Robinsón Crusó_?


Pos, sí, así como a Gúliver (Gulliver) le dicen Guyiver.

_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Pos, sí, así como a Gúliver (Gulliver) le dicen Guyiver.
> 
> _



Mira tú.


----------



## Jonno

Eso era antes y así es como ha quedado fijado para el señor Crusoe. Pero ahora lo normal es decir Róbinson para los apellidos (por ejemplo el conocido exjugador de fútbol y comentarista deportivo de España Máikel Róbinson, o la Misis Róbinson de Simon & Garfunkel).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vampiro said:


> Pos, sí, así como a Gúliver (Gulliver) le dicen Guyiver.
> 
> _



Anda usted un poco desfasado, amigo Vampiro , ni decimos Guyiver ni Robinsón cuando de apellidos se trata, aunque la Academia haya fijado ese _robinsón_ como sustantivo. Como comenta Jonno, ese intento de castellanizar los nombres extranjeros es más propio de otras épocas más oscuras de este país, en las que la incultura y la cerrazón imperaban.

Un saludo


----------



## Gabriel

Pa' que conste, en inglés se dice Róbinson (o más bien |'rah-bin-suhn|). Siempre esdrújula. Jamás aguda.


----------



## Vampiro

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Anda usted un poco desfasado, amigo Vampiro , ni decimos Guyiver ni Robinsón cuando de apellidos se trata, aunque la Academia haya fijado ese _robinsón_ como sustantivo. Como comenta Jonno, ese intento de castellanizar los nombres extranjeros es más propio de otras épocas más oscuras de este país, en las que la incultura y la cerrazón imperaban.


Habría que avisarle a unos cuantos que se quedaron pegados entonces, porque lo he escuchado más de una vez.
_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vampiro said:


> Habría que avisarle a unos cuantos que se quedaron pegados entonces, porque lo he escuchado más de una vez.
> _



No te digo que no, yo también escucho a diario barbaridades de todo tipo y de gente de todas partes; por patadas a los idiomas y al sentido común, que no sea...

Saludos


----------



## macame

Peón said:


> ¿En España pronuncian _Robinsón Crusó_?



Hasta incluso Robinsón Crusoe, que rima con Defoe .


----------



## Cebolleta

Miguel On Ojj said:


> [...] ese intento de castellanizar los nombres extranjeros es más propio de otras épocas más oscuras de este país, en las que la incultura y la cerrazón imperaban.



No como en la presente época luminosa, en la que la cultura y la razón resplandecen por doquier...


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Lo de castellanizar los nombres, se ha hecho y se hace y es un uso totalmente aceptado y en mi opinión correctísimo. 
Yo digo (y creo que todo el mundo) Eugenio de Saboya y no _Eugène de Savoie_, ni _Eugen von Savoyen_. 
O Isabel II, la reina de Gran Bretaña, y no _Elizabeth II_.


----------



## ukimix

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Lo de castellanizar los nombres, se ha hecho y se hace y es un uso totalmente aceptado y en mi opinión correctísimo.



No lo creo. No creo que haya lo correcto y lo incorrecto en la pronunciación de Robinson. Para mí, los que dicen _*Ró*bison _están bien y los que dicen _Robin*són* _también.


----------



## Jonno

Es tradición castellanizar nombres de personajes históricos (reyes, papas...) pero no todos. Es decir, decimos "Isabel II" pero no "Miguel Gorvachov".

Y con nombres de personas corrientes no se suele hacer, si un amigo mío se llama Robinson, Michael o lo que sea me parece una falta de respeto cambiarle el nombre (a menos que sea decisión suya).


----------



## Cebolleta

Jonno said:


> Es tradición castellanizar nombres de personajes históricos (reyes, papas...) pero no todos. Es decir, decimos "Isabel II" pero no "Miguel Gorvachov".



Cierto, pero también es cierto que las costumbres cambian con el tiempo. Hasta hace varias décadas se castellanizaba mucho más que ahora, especialmente los nombres de pila (aunque sólo sea porque la equivalencia es más sencilla que con los apellidos). Recuerdo claramente haber leído obras de "Guillermo Shakespeare" en casa de mis abuelos, impresas en el siglo XIX y comienzos del XX. 

Algo me dice que "Miguel Strogoff" es muchísimo más común que "Michel Strogoff", como lo escribió Julio Verne en francés, quien a su vez no escribió "Mijaíl Strogoff" como habría sido en ruso. Aunque, claro está, se trata de un personaje de ficción.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Jonno said:


> Es tradición castellanizar nombres de personajes históricos (reyes, papas...) pero no todos. Es decir, decimos "Isabel II" pero no "Miguel Gorvachov".
> 
> Y con nombres de personas corrientes no se suele hacer, si un amigo mío se llama Robinson, Michael o lo que sea me parece una falta de respeto cambiarle el nombre (a menos que sea decisión suya).


Estoy de acuerdo, pero yo no he dicho que se castellanicen a mansalva, solo que siempre se han castellanizado nombres y apellidos. 
Hay casos en los que resulta aceptable y normal castellanizarlos, y extraño no hacerlo y viceversa. Evidentemente yo no digo "Miguel Gorvachov" ni "Vladimiro Putin" como no digo  "Ioannes Paulus II" o "Alessandro Farnese", sino Juan Pablo II o Alejandro Farnesio.


----------



## ukimix

La correcta pronunciación de un antropónimo la decide su ostentador. Como quien dice: cada loco decide cómo se pronuncia su nombre. 

Otra cosa es el sustantivo Robinsón que no es nombre propio. Pero decidir cuál es su correcta pronunciación, como todos los debates sobre la correcta pronunciación de algo, es tema siempre polémico. Mi opinión es más bien pragmática: si tu pronunciación no afecta la comprensión o el uso del término o la comunicación, para mí está bien.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

En mi entorno, siempre oí pronunciar _Robinson Crusoe_ ['ro·bin·son cru·'so], proparoxítono el primero y oxítono el segundo; su apellido es homófono de “cruzó”.  Ahora bien, si hubiera de referirme a un “robinson” por antonomasia, tendería a pronunciar esdrújula dicha palabra.

En cuanto a ese otro tema:


EduardoGonzalez said:


> Lo de castellanizar los nombres, se ha hecho y se hace y es un uso totalmente aceptado y en mi opinión correctísimo.





Jonno said:


> Es tradición castellanizar nombres de personajes históricos (reyes, papas...) pero no todos. Es decir, decimos "Isabel II" pero no "Miguel Gorvachov".





Cebolleta said:


> Cierto, pero también es cierto que las costumbres cambian con el tiempo.


Hay un hilo en uno de los foros de inglés-español en que se trató el tema de la traducción de los antropónimos; en este post me refiero a las convenciones traductológicas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Yo creo que debemos ser todos un poco humildes y reconocer que nuestros mayores en España no eran tan palurdos al pronunciar a la española los nombres ingleses (a ver, que los foreros me digan, y no vale ir antes a forvo.com, cómo se pronuncia O'Shea). Pues, de una parte, la lengua de cultura dominante no era el inglés, sino el francés; así que pronunciar a la española "Richelieu" o "Madeleine" sí que se consideraba ridículo. Y, de otra parte, la ortografía del inglés es diabólica.

Y debemos ser aún más humildes si consideramos, como seguro que consideran mis políticamente correctos coforeros, que todas las lenguas son igualmente respetables, ¿no? Pues hala, que me pronuncien correctamente "Zbigniew Brzezinski" (uno de mis ejemplos favoritos) o simplemente "Shànghǎi".

Así que si nuestros bisabuelos decían "robinsón", acentuando a la española o a la francesa una palabra inglesa, no hacían nada raro. Y si nosotros decimos "róbinson" quizás creamos hacerlo mejor... pero me temo que los británicos seguirán sin comprender qué les estamos diciendo (o eso fingirán ).


----------



## Peón

Quiviscumque said:


> Yo creo que debemos ser todos un poco humildes y reconocer que nuestros mayores en España no eran tan palurdos al pronunciar a la española los nombres ingleses (a ver, que los foreros me digan, y no vale ir antes a forvo.com, cómo se pronuncia O'Shea). Pues, de una parte, la lengua de cultura dominante no era el inglés, sino el francés; así que pronunciar a la española "Richelieu" o "Madeleine" sí que se consideraba ridículo. Y, de otra parte, la ortografía del inglés es diabólica.
> 
> Y debemos ser aún más humildes si consideramos, como seguro que consideran mis políticamente correctos coforeros, que todas las lenguas son igualmente respetables, ¿no? Pues hala, que me pronuncien correctamente "Zbigniew Brzezinski" (uno de mis ejemplos favoritos) o simplemente "Shànghǎi".
> 
> Así que si nuestros bisabuelos decían "robinsón", acentuando a la española o a la francesa una palabra inglesa, no hacían nada raro. Y si nosotros decimos "róbinson" quizás creamos hacerlo mejor... pero me temo que los británicos seguirán sin comprender qué les estamos diciendo (o eso fingirán ).



Totalmente de acuerdo, estimado.  La pronunciación de palabras extranjeras cambia según los tiempos, los lugares, las modas y los contextos. (Mis amigos gallegos se reían a mandíbula batiente cuando me escuchaban pronunciar "ragbier" por "rugbier"). 
En el caso de la consulta, como dice *ukimix*, _Róbinson o Robinsón_ se pronunciará según preferencia del usuario o como hayan inscripto al susodicho en el registro civil.
Pero sí corresponde aclarar los usos  actuales en los diferentes lugares, y con ese alcance dije que "Robinsón" aquí sonaría algo cómico. Y nadie identificaría ese "robinsón" que cita el diccionario. 
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola otra vez.

A propósito de lo que puntualiza Quiviscumque:

Es interesante porque esa pronunciación “afrancesada” se quedó _a medio camino_, por decirlo así, ya que en francés _Crusoé_ (también con la grafía _Crusoë_) se pronuncia más bien [kʁyzoe], es decir, la -e- no es muda. Desde luego, la pronunciación —ya sea esdrújula o aguda— de _Robinson_ no tiene nada que ver con [ˌrɒbɪnsən] y [kruˈso] tampoco tiene nada que ver con [ˈkruːsoʊ] (se puede escuchar la pronunciación inglesa culta de una académica en el canal de la University of Essex: Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe, lección de la Dra. Susan Oliver).

Este tema de la pronunciación de las voces extranjeras lo habíamos tratado antes en una serie de hilos que publicó un forista italiano, Zoren. Allí se dijo que los hablantes tendemos a “transfonetizar”, por decirlo de algún modo, los sonidos de la lengua extranjera tal como los filtra nuestro oído. De hecho, en _L’enfant aux deux langues_, Claude Hagège se refiere a ese fenómeno que llama “oreille nationale” (oído nacional) y a la teoría según la cual, a partir de los 11 años de edad, se alcanza un umbral y los hablantes pierden la maravillosa sensibilidad auditiva (un proceso que se inicia alrededor de los siete meses de edad del niño y se consolida en la edad previa a la pubertad) debido a que, por falta de estímulo, las sinapsis tienden a estabilizarse (y enseguida aclara que no se trata de una necrosis sino de una esclerosis de las sinapsis); a partir de dicha edad, se requiere un esfuerzo para percibir los sonidos sin que los hábitos articulatorios de la L1 influyan la fonación. Yo no soy adquisicionista pero he podido observar empíricamente dicho fenómeno en mis estudiantes.

En nuestros días, dada la primacía del inglés y su enorme difusión, así como su enseñanza generalizada, existe cierto _preciosismo_ en la pronunciación de las voces inglesas de parte de aquellos hablantes que adquieren dicha lengua como instrumento de prestigio, lo cual acaso explica esa visión peyorativa de las pronunciaciones castellanizadas.


----------



## francisgranada

Estamos hablando de dos cosas distintas, la ortografía y la pronunciación. En mi opinión:

1. Ortografía: _se debe_ mantener la ortografía original (sin añadir ni tildes, ni letras, ni nada ... )
2. Pronunciación: posiblemente hay que aproximarse a la pronunciación original, pero _dentro de límites_ "naturales" del español (= no exagerar).


----------



## swift

El quid está en determinar y fijar 'lo natural' fuera de un marco situacional y externo al sujeto. En cuanto a lo ortográfico, en español hay los suficientes casos de dobles grafías para establecer que no se trata de una anomalía.


----------



## Quiviscumque

francisgranada said:


> Estamos hablando de dos cosas distintas, la ortografía y la pronunciación. En mi opinión:
> 
> 1. Ortografía: _se debe_ mantener la ortografía original (sin añadir ni tildes, ni letras, ni nada ... )



Creo que en esto estamos de acuerdo hoy todos, aunque si consultas viejos diccionarios enciclopédicos en el NTLLE verás que Zerolo (1895) o Rodríguez Navas (1918) llegaban al  extremo de escribir "María Robinsón" para referirse a una escritora británica.

Pero una razonable excepción a esta razonable norma, creo yo, tiene lugar cuando el nombre propio se convierte en nombre común, como en el caso del "robinsón" recogido en el DRAE. Que, por cierto, (a) nunca había oído; (b) no se recoge en el DRAE hasta 1970; y (c) tiene una única ocurrencia en el CORDE, en un poema de JM de Cossío... que precisamente era académico en aquellas fechas, así que no me extrañaría que se tratara de un capricho de nuestro simpático polígrafo.


----------



## francisgranada

Quiviscumque said:


> Pero una razonable excepción a esta razonable norma, creo yo, tiene lugar cuando el nombre propio se convierte en nombre común, como en el caso del "robinsón" recogido en el DRAE.


Ciertamente. Es algo semejante a las palabras _césar, cézar, Kaiser, car/tsar/tzar, cisár, császár_ ... en varias lenguas escritas con la propia ortografía "local" cuando usadas en el significado de "emperador", aunque todas provienen del nombre propio del emperador romano _Caesar_. 

(La ortografía tradicional de los nombres de personas históricas, como reyes, emperadores, filósofos antiguos, etc ... en varias lenguas - es otro tema)


----------



## Aviador

Para los chilenos, el topónimo Robinson Crusoe es muy familiar, ya que es el nombre de la mayor de las islas que componen el archipiélago de Juan Fernández, en la región de Valparaíso (33° 39' 57" S, 78° 55' 45" W).
El nombre de esa isla se debe a que es el lugar en el que el escocés Alexander Selkirk pasó en completa soledad casi cinco años después de negarse, en 1704, a continuar navegando a bordo del buque bucanero Cinque Ports por considerarlo inseguro, dadas las precarias condiciones de su casco. Daniel Defoe se inspiró en esta historia para crear su famoso personaje Robinson Crusoe.
El Achipiélago de Juan Fernández se compone de las islas Robinson Crusoe, Alejandro Selkirk y Santa Clara y se encuentra a unos 680 kilómetros al oeste del Puerto de San Antonio, región de Valparaíso.
La pronunciación de _Robinson_ que se da en Chile es de palabra esdrújula y se escribe invariablemente sin tilde. Como ejemplo, aquí esta el sitio en internet del gobierno municipal de Juan Fernández: Municipalidad de Juan Fernández.


----------



## thebestprinco

oa2169 said:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Algo muy sencillo que me corroe: ¿El nombre del título se tilda o no? ¿Por qué?
> 
> Gracias.


Buenas tardes la misma es para saludarle y aclarar con mi poco o mucho conocimiento con respecto a su pregunta, en primer lugar sin importar de donde provenga la palabra, cuando se aplica al idioma natal, cambiará su pronunciación, segundo en español mas no se en algun otro idioma los nombres propios no tienen regla y usted como hispano hablante debe saber eso, sin animos e ofender recuerde que estamos para aprender y tercero si se llegase a tildar o acentuar es una palabra esdrujula. es mi percepción y mi lógica, espero haberte ayudado


----------

